# You're first BMW...?



## kundan (Oct 7, 2007)

How old were you when you had gotten you're first BMW? Did you have to work your butt off for it? Parents bougt? Unique story? Share it with all of us here at BimmerFest

PS: if you want/can show us a picture


----------



## bdessinger (Jan 18, 2008)

*First BMW*

Don't usually post but this one might be fun.

For years (my 20's) I thought bmw was for snobish people or people that had to prove something to other people. My main car I had was my 1985 volvo 740 turbo. Still miss it. was a very fun car with all it's little quircks. I will skip my next 2 cars, I wanted to buy myself something nice for my 30th birthday. I started looking at convertibles. I thought I would give bmw a chance and see what all the hype was about. I fell in love. I drove Porche, MB, few others. I had a major life change IE, quit my job after 12 yrs, and my relationship of 7 years. Yes, that's right I had a mid life crisis at 30. To the point my first BMW was and still is a Dark Green z3 2.8 with black top and black interior. I soon will be 40 and buying my 4th bmw if my motorcycle counts. This time my 30's were pretty good taking ED of a 650ci this April, I hope I don't kick myself in the ass for not getting the m6 vert. That's my story. Now that I drive a bmw I will have a hard time driving anything else.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

57 and NO my parents didn't pay for it. I did work my butt off for 33 years though and bought it for my retirement fun. 

dj


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm currently 18 and I'm paying for it.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

A 2001 325i my wife bought it while I was on deployment in Asia. It was a big surprise. We were going to wait until I came home but she couldn't wait. I was 35 she was 32.


----------



## Klamalama (Oct 6, 2007)

djfitter said:


> 57 and NO my parents didn't pay for it. I did work my butt off for 33 years though and bought it for my retirement fun.
> 
> dj


58 and NO my parents didn't pay for it. I did work my butt off for 40 years though and bought it for my retirement fun. However, I'm still working.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

Klamalama said:


> 58 and NO my parents didn't pay for it. I did work my butt off for 40 years though and bought it for my retirement fun. However, I'm still working.


First one was a used 1981 3201i when I was 27... then family,.. then I have finally got ahead a few years ago and got me my black beauty 2004 545i with 54k miles on it now...:thumbup:


----------



## adeberti (Sep 23, 2005)

When I grew in the mid-late 90's in Italy my family had a 94 525tds and afterwards a 97 525tds, which is still running strong to this date and approaching 200,000Km.

Last February I sold my little red 03 Ford Focus (very good car to me) and got a CPO 04 330i ZHP 6spd.... which I***8217;m obviously paying for myself....although my fiancée does most of the driving since her commute is longer (23miles rounds trip vs 5.....) so I***8217;m stuck my the big burly truck from Mon-Fri (at least it has heated seats....)


----------



## davec_ias (Oct 23, 2007)

Just picked my z4 on my 28th birthday. I was expecting delivery much later but the factory order went quickly so I decided to make my bday nice despite the cold weather. It was definitely worth it. Best. Birthday. Ever.

I've only got one parent left and neither of them really paid for anything for me once I turned 18.


----------



## ua549 (Oct 22, 2007)

Age 64 for my first BMW, an '08 535i.

I moved down market from a MB E500 (469hp) because I'm belt tightening for today's economy. Otherwise I might have purchased a MB E60.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Just after I got my first job out of college. 1996 and I was 23. Worked full time through college and saved up enough to put a good downpayment down on a red over ivory 88 M6. Truly a beautiful car.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

kundan said:


> How old were you when you had gotten you're first BMW? Did you have to work your butt off for it? Parents bougt? Unique story? Share it with all of us here at BimmerFest


I was 23 when I ordered it, 24 when it got it. (summer/fall 2007) ...2008 X5

Husband was 32 when he got his 3er. (August 2001) ...2001 325xi


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

37. It was a brand-new White M5 (I Dinan-chipped it to 350HP). It included a week in Germany and Austria as BMW's guest where they taught high-performance driving on the Nurburging (old and new). At the time I was working my butt off after starting my first software company in WA.


----------



## crm114 (May 18, 2007)

I am 55 yrs. old and a railroad engineer. I bought my first BMW last summer. It is a 2006 Z4 3.0si. It was a "leftover" and was featured in the dealer show room. It was love at first sight and my wife agreed/


----------



## shamulater (Apr 25, 2007)

First BMW when I turned 50 (nice to see a bunch of us old farts here). I never gave much thought to cars. Have always had trucks...even had a 4 wheel drive shop back in the early 80's. My wife had a Volvo 850 wagon. As far as I was concerned, that was a wonderful family car. Eventually it got a little long in tooth and we decided it was time for a new one. Car shopping was sort of a hateful thing but we spent several days looking at what was available (we needed a wagon). The bad day came when we stumbled into an Audi dealer. I honestly had no idea cars could drive as nice as this Audi did...nor perform as well either. My wife fell in love with a A6 wagon...so did I for that matter. I started looking for any excuse to take my wifes car for a drive. Eventually decided I wanted one for my own (that way I'd have a car without all my wifes junk in it). I was looking at A4's when my stupid teenager talked me into checking out BMW's. Took a few test rides here and there. Also tried near every sporty type coupe or sedan available from each manufacturer. It soon became apparent that Audi and BMW were at the top of the heap. My 4 year old son was with me one day and he pointed at a BMW covertible...it also happened to be a M3 (E46). We took that out for a test and I was shocked. Later came across the E36 which I liked better (a little more raw which appealed to my truck mentality). Wife still ruined the deal somewhat when she insisted it had to be an auto......she ruined it even more when she drove the car once and hated it (she has never driven it since). The upside is that I'm slowly collecting the parts needed to convert it to manual...she'll never know.:angel:


----------



## da geez (Nov 27, 2007)

My first, and second, came when I was 54. I went shopping for a used 02 M Coupe and decided I wanted the new one. While I was at the dealership to make the deal for my 07 M Coupe, I bought an 04 325i for my daughter to drive. I never bought a BMW before because, well, it just never happened. I was shopping for an M Coupe in 2004 when I bought my Audi. I've had a few Audis. No car I've ever owned compares to the 325i. I consider it to be one of the best sedans I've ever driven. It is perfectly balanced in nearly every respect. I should have looked at BMW earlier.

Every penny paid for every car I've ever owned came out of my pocket. Had I not owned as many cars, there would be _many_ more pennies in my pocket.


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

Shortly after my husband and I were married in 1985 (at ages 25/24), we found a 1984 318i that had been wrecked, and since the price was dirt cheap, we decided to buy it and work on it when we could. It became our obsession. We ended up with a car that was so well repaired that even body shop repairmen had a difficult time telling it had been wrecked. We had so much fun repairing and driving that little beige car!

In 2000 we bought our first new BMW, a Jet Black 528. Now, in just a few more days, we are picking up our third BMW--a Space Gray 535i--at the Performance Center in SC.


----------



## mjowens (Aug 13, 2007)

I fell in love with BMW's some years ago. I owned a truck driving school at the time, and was invited along with other business owners by BMW to test drive some 3 series cars in the parking lot of Texas Motor Speedway. One course was a sharp S curve set up in cones. We were to max accelerte and not hit the brakes or move the steering wheel until the instructor slapped the dash. I took off, and just knew the guy was testing me as I was sure we were going to plow through the cones. He slapped the dash, I hit the brakes and slew that car through the S smooth as silk; and fell in love with BMW's. 

I finally, at the age of 44, took ED of a 2008 550 this last August along with a friend who also picked up a 550. We test drove the Acura, Infiniti, Lexus, Audi, and BMW. The others are nice, and the Audi was a very close second, but for pure driving enjoyment nothing compared. 

Now if BMW USA would only work on its' customer service (a nightmare of excuses and one bold fib) . . . . . . .


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

27 years old... in 1985.. '67 2000CS.. 

No.. Mommy didn't buy it.. lol.


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

*First BMW*

Bought my first BMW in 1974. I had just returned as a buck sergeant from a tour in the then West Germany, and was preparing to ETS from the Army. Was driving a 73 Mercury Capri 2600 V6 that I also bought with my paycheck, and traded for my 74 2002...that I am still driving 34 years later. My 02 has served me well, through another 26 years in the Army after graduating from college, and has racked up over 800K+ miles.

Earl
74 2002Lux
02 M Roadster
72 Volvo 1800ES


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

20 years old when I bought a 1991 530i... 7 years later and still love it!


----------



## theshiznet2004 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just purchased my first BMW about a month ago....'03 530i with 75k miles...

I'm 38yo....I've liked them for years but just never got around to buying one....wish I would have sooner...it's fun to drive.....


----------



## exproject (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm currently 17 and on my third. No, none of them were wrecked.

Bought a 1987 E30 325is 15 days after my birthday, knowing nothing of BMWs. A year and a half later, bought another E30 325is and resold it for a little bit of a profit when I decided I couldnt keep two. Sold my original E30 and bought my E39.

My own money aswell. Life's good.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

First (and only) Bimmer bought at age 45 four years ago. It replaced a trouble-prone '99 MBZ C class sedan, which was the only AT car I have ever owned. After spending more time in the dealer's shop per month of ownership than our Chrysler Town and Country Minivan (which is saying a lot) I finally visited the local BMW dealer to checkout this compact 3 series. My mom owned a 2002 and a 320i in the late 70's (both with MT I might add. ) and I received my first (and only) moving violation in the 2002 as a young driver. I did enjoy that car. 

I was seriously put off from Bimmers based on the 80's "yuppie" image of the car, not to mention the prat's that I saw driving them.

When I drove a AT 325i at the dealer (that's all they had) I was intriqued. By this point I had had our Mini for about 10 years, and the Bimmer felt to me kind of like a big version of the Mini. I recall what struck me most was the steering accuracy and feel. Mind you, this was with a slushbox 325i in tan upholstery and Premium package.

I then drove a AT 330i and concluded I would be ordering a 5 speed 325i because I could not tell much difference, when I saw this brochure for a newly introduced option package called the Performance Package...

I spent a weekend drooling over the pictures, and when I noticed it actually had a little more power than the regular 330i. I was very interested. I had no illusions I could afford an M3, so this was quite an attractive car.

The dealer had just gotten two in, one in OB with Natural interior, and a Silver Gray 6MT (just like James Bond's cigarrette case, mwahahaha) in black leather, with HIDs, roof and silver cube interior. It was in the showroom, hadn't been driven. Mrs. Wingspan sat in it and said "this car's interior is like a design sheet". I looked at the price again; it was at the high end of what we could afford at the time, but she said the magic words (Gad, I love that woman!) "Ok, if you really want it, but make sure it's the one you want, mmk?"

I took it out with 7 miles on the odo, and said, ok, this is it, we're done, this is the car for me.

I've had it for over four years now, and while I've flirted with replacing it, I don't think I'll sell it for a long time. Like the old Jaguar tagline, it has "Grace, Space, and Pace."

I really really like mine.


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

yyyep. 17 years young..first bought a 1988 325i..still have it. and i just bought another E30...this one is a 1986 325es which im going to do an engine swap : ]

and yes, my own money..own job..a little something i can call my own


----------



## shane12345 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got a 1997 323i.. My dad gave me the car but i've worked my arse off to afford the insurance.

Still can't drive the bloody thing cuz i failed my driving test today on something absolutely daft


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

In 1980 when I was 37 I saw a BMW 633csi. In those days this car was *it*, looks and performance. The car was $32,500 which was too much for me at that time, interest rates on car loans were 16% ! I was driving a 1979 Mercedes 300D which I had paid $20,000 for a year earlier. The dealer offered to trade for $13,500 which I thought was a great deal so I did it. The reason they did this was they had a buyer for my car and they had at least 20% profit in the BMW. In those days in Naples Florida it wasn't easy to sell this type of car. I never regretted the decision even though the 1st day the rear window regulator failed and I couldn't put the window up.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

17 - and I will proudly declare that I did *not* spend my own money to buy the car.

Why? Because even at that age I knew better than to blow what amounted to a significant chunk of change (at the time) on a rapidly depreciating asset. To my parents, who had a lot more than I did, it was much less of an issue. 

P.S. - I still have that car, nearly a decade later.


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

Klamalama said:


> 58 and NO my parents didn't pay for it. I did work my butt off for 40 years though and bought it for my retirement fun. However, I'm still working.


56 and NO my parents didn't pay for it. I did work my butt off for 40 years though and bought it for my retirement fun. However, I'm still working.


----------



## Trazadone (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm 34. I bought a 2003 540i/6 last fall, with my own money. I've admired BMWs for a long time. A classmate of mine had a 330 in med school and he took me for a spin. After that, I knew I needed one someday. Now that some of the student loans are gone, I was able to pick up the E39 without too much difficulty. 

No help from the parents. Actually, when I bought it, I called them up as I was driving it home. Mom kept saying, "What?? You bought what? Uh, why? Well, that's nice, I guess."

Dad, who lived in Germany for two years, was considerably more excited, and asked when I was coming over to visit, so he could, uh, inspect it. :thumbup:


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

*1st at 56*

Well.. My first BMW is aboard the Liberty (Faust) 2 days out of the NYC Port and will be delivered in early March - a few weeks in advance of my 56th Birthday. 

Could have had a BMW years ago, but the Volvo's I've been driving for 15 years have been great cars (my current S70 T5 is 11 years old and in excellent shape), and saw no practical need to change. Now, being essentially debt free, and an admirer of fine automobiles, I decided to kick it up a notch and find a car with great balance between sport and luxury. The new 535i seemed to fit the mould to a tee. I considered the Volvo S80, but frankly the cost of the 535i and the S80 weren't hugely different and I said - What the hey - Live on the edge and go the Bimmer.

Needless to say, I'm anxious for mine to arrive.


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

I bought my first (and current) BMW on my 20th birthday. I grew up around BMW's, my dad had to E39 540i's, and currently has a 2001 Dinan E46 M3. I have always loved BMW's and had to have one of my own. I love everything about my car, and every headache has been worth it.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

jesimmons said:


> Well.. My first BMW is aboard the Liberty (Faust) 2 days out of the NYC Port and will be delivered in early March - a few weeks in advance of my 56th Birthday.
> 
> Could have had a BMW years ago, but the Volvo's I've been driving for 15 years have been great cars (my current S70 T5 is 11 years old and in excellent shape), and saw no practical need to change. Now, being essentially debt free, and an admirer of fine automobiles, I decided to kick it up a notch and find a car with great balance between sport and luxury. The new 535i seemed to fit the mould to a tee. I considered the Volvo S80, but frankly the cost of the 535i and the S80 weren't hugely different and I said - What the hey - Live on the edge and go the Bimmer.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm anxious for mine to arrive.


Congratulations on your choice of cars. My 1st BMW delivered last October, 5 days before my 57th birthday. They make a very nice birthday gift. 

dj


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

My first was a 72 tii in 1976. Wife was leaning toward another VW Type III...but I talked out of that. Now on #9...the 04 ZHP. Paid about $3000 for it, kept it until 82 when we traded for a new 320i (They gave us $7,000 trade-in and turned it for$10,000!)


----------



## W.S. (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm 17, and yes mommy paid for it.:angel:

After getting fed up with our local SAAB dealer, we started looking at mercedes and BMW's to replace the SAAB 9-3 my brother was driving, which at the age of 7 was already rusting like crazy. After a rather disappointing test drive in a Mercedes E320 W124 wagon, we looked at Bimmers. It had to be stick shift and have 4 doors. Everything else was negociable. So we test drove the E39 528i/5m and fell in love. It handled better than the SAAB ever could and was so much quieter. So we sold the SAAB and bough the BMW with cash (paid for!!) and picked up the BMW 3 weeks after test driving it. Man, I thought time stood still for it seemed it might never come when the BMW would be mine. So my brother drove the car during his senior year, knowing that I would get it once he went to college. 

Now almost 10,000 miles later it still puts a smile on my face! I work part-time (high school student) in a high end furniture store and pay for gas and upgrades. I will eventually pay all the costs, but my mother doesn't want to force me to constantly work. I may buy an older Bimmer when I go off to college and leave the 528 home with my mother, seeing as how she enjoys driving it quite alot. So I shall see what the future holds. Eventhough the 528 is my baby, I may sell her before I go to college, seeing as how horrible I would feel if something happened.

Wade


----------



## feld (Dec 21, 2007)

I purchased my first BMW 2 weeks before my 37th B'day (01/13/08). Got into an accident last week, awaiting to hear how long its going to take to get her back to beautiful!


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

W.S. said:


> I'm 17, and yes mommy paid for it.:angel:


Wow... You are very fortunate. At 17, I bought my first car - a used Chevy Corvair for $500. Fixed it up, painted it, new tires, and drove it for several years till I could afford a sports car... a used '64 Triumph TR-4. All my new cars since then have been new Toyotas and Volvos. So stepping into my first Bimmer at 56 will be a real thrill.

Consider yourself very fortunate to be driving a BMW at such an age! Please, please be careful - my heart sinks every time I see news reports of young people who, in a moment of poor decision making, do something crazy in a powerful sports car and end up injuring themselves, others.... or worse.


----------



## 4thAmendViol8r (Feb 24, 2008)

2002 X5..... junk, rearview mirror fell off on the way home from the dealer, took 2 weeks to get it put back on. Traded in after 6 mos. on a Lexus, actually, took it to CarMax. Got suckered in to a 335 coupe last year and loving every minute of it. So, I'm counting this as my first "true" bimmer. :thumbup: Oh yeah, I'm 55


----------



## YelloRose (Feb 7, 2008)

I am 41 and just got my first BMW on January 29, this year. It's a 92 325i that needs a little cosmetic work, but runs like a champ with 137,000 miles on it. :thumbup:
I paid for it.

My husband, who is 39, drove it, and decided he NEEDED one! He got his 84 318i two weeks after I got mine! :neener:
He paid for it.

I do most of the cosmetic work on both vehicles, while he handles the mechanics.
Although these last few weekends we've both been on the ground working! 
We are used to working as a team though, as we both had off-road built Jeeps prior to the BMW's. :whip:
You can view my garage to see my Jeep.

I have to say, after not driving a manual transmission in over 4 years, when I test drove my BMW, it was smooth as silk, due more to the vehicle than to me though!!! :drive:
I absolutely love mine, and look forward to fixing it up into immaculate condition...ah, the ideas floating around in my head!!!


----------



## Steven335xi (Jan 14, 2008)

49

I guess I would have to say my parent’s bought it for me…, actually their estate did. I have waited my whole life to own a car like this. Thanks, Mom.


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm 42 and this is my first BMW. 

I'm a two time cancer survivor and decided that instead of watching life pass me by, I would go ahead and splurge for a BMW, just once.

Life is very short and having the chance to enjoy some of life's pleasures makes it all worth it. A nice car is not as important as family or good health, but is great therapy to forget about the bumps in the road.

Bye :roundel:


----------



## Debs (May 23, 2008)

don't watch life pass you just do what ever you like and i wish you all the health ever 
keep well love debbie


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

Technically, 1st Bimmer was a family car, 1987 E30. It became my college car although it was registered under parent's name. 

Currently, my 2003 E46 is all under my name, 100%. 

Both cars are/were awesome!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Citation 650 (Jul 23, 2006)

Z4 3.0i


----------



## 900 (May 25, 2008)

My first BMW 1997 328IS Jet Black. Used for 13k. It was a lease car just a little 79k miles on the clock. Put over 70K miles on it the 6 years I drove the car. Replaced a lot of the parts with OEM ///M parts. Smoked corners and taillights. Coil over and lowering springs. B&M shift kit. Sach clutch/TMS LW flywheel. Handfull of UUC parts. Angel eyes. Learning experence. Would still be driving the car if a Nissan SUV tank had not crushed it.

Paid cash for the car. All the parts I put on the car, could almost say I paid twice as much.


----------



## kykizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

I was 17 (now 18) when I got my first bmw. Its a Jet Black 328is. I had been looking for a couple months off and on for my first car. I had looked online and went to a dealership to test drive a 02 accord coupe. They had sold it earlier that day so I just looked at what else they had, I saw the 328is and knew it was the one I wanted. 
And yes my mom paid for it! My step dad pays for insurance. I pay for all my gas, maintenance, upgrades etc.


----------



## BM2W (Aug 9, 2007)

Cypressgrun '81 320i @ age 33, paid by me,, turned me into a Bimmer Bigot. Now on 8th one, a Dinanized '04 330CiC, no wrecks.


----------



## mf86 (May 10, 2008)

21, and a 2007 Z4 3.0i. Purchased with my own money.


----------



## numindast (Apr 13, 2008)

37 yrs old. My bimmer is paid entirely and completely by ME.

It's my first bimmer. 2005 model 325xi.

All I can say is, I wish I'd gotten into the BMW line 15 years ago!


----------



## porschefile (May 28, 2008)

Almost 19. I paid a portion, but parents paid the bulk of it. I'm going to be a sophomore at the University of Tennessee and the car was a reward for a 4.0 freshman year. I've driven MB's much more, but I'm on the BMW side now, my E90 6 speed drives how a car should.


----------



## Virginia Bill (Oct 18, 2005)

Age 65. Got my first BMW two days ago -- a 2005 Z4, Maldive Blue. We're both retired, finally noticed we're getting older, and decided to treat ourselves. 

Also making up for past sins. In 1970 we were shopping for a sporty car and almost bought a red 2002 but decided on a Fiat 124 sports coupe instead. Driving that tempermental Italian around the rural South was an adventure (several of them, actually). Every so often I'd have to whack the voltage regulator with a wrench to to make the thing start.


----------



## imthing2 (May 10, 2008)

I am 23 years old. My first bimmer is the one that is at the darn VPC right now!!  .... I ordered my 328i in April... and am waiting anxiously for it to get to the BMW Center so I can go get it! 

I paid or am going to pay for it myself. I'm a teacher and have been working my butt off saving money (or as much as possible while paying off student loans from college). I bought a car when I got out of college (a new Chevrolet Impala SS.. I know.. I know it's American and all...). I've been researching for 1 year on what car I was going to get next (as I am done driving the huge and crazy 303 hp SS). I have finally decided and am extremely happy about my decision (yeah I know I don't even have the car yet).

So that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

*"You're first BMW...?"*

"You are first BMW...?"
Cripe, give me back the time when only educated people owned a BMW. By the time you get out of sixth grade you should know the proper usage of "your and you're".


----------



## BM2W (Aug 9, 2007)

Yuh, literacy/spelling isn't a real strong point here, especially among our younger members, but at least it's a pretty civil/mature place. Their/there, your/you're, punctuation, run-on sentences, format, grammar in general, and some get snotty when you call them on it. Better to be thought a fool, than open your mouth and remove all doubt . . . Whatever -

Boogers.

The objective is to communicate & share, and whether it's ignorance or laziness, it doesn't really further the objective, eh? It's not all that hard to figure out what they're trying to say, but it does get tedious, and sometimes, pretty obtuse. Oh, well, I guess it's just 'publik skooling' and low expectaqtations, eh?

At least we're not at E46fannatics . . . //nomex on/


----------



## Daytona550 (Mar 4, 2008)

While 18, and on summer break from college, I worked for my dad. He used to import used euros from Germany, convert them to USDOT spec, etc and sell them. It was loads of fun driving with a bunch of sales guys to the port to pickup and drive back 911 convertibles, XJ-6, MB SLCs (very cool car) and big 420/450SELs. I would also deliver vehicles to clients, etc. But the best part was that I got an '83 or '84 633csi loaner for the 3 months I helped him out. Actually, the very best part was that as long as I had it on the dealership for display by 9am, the car would be washed every day and available for me to take at the end of the day. Wait, wait, now that I think about it, the absolute best part must have been taking the 633csi as a chase care behind my dad while he drove a Lambo Countach out to a potential buyer that wanted to check it out for the weekend. Man, oh man, that was a good summer!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually none of use ARE BMWs, we HAVE BMWs.

You're - You are
Your - you have/own/possession


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Daytona550 said:


> While 18, and on summer break from college, I worked for my dad. He used to import used euros from Germany, convert them to USDOT spec, etc and sell them. It was loads of fun driving with a bunch of sales guys to the port to pickup and drive back 911 convertibles, XJ-6, MB SLCs (very cool car) and big 420/450SELs. I would also deliver vehicles to clients, etc. But the best part was that I got an '83 or '84 633csi loaner for the 3 months I helped him out. Actually, the very best part was that as long as I had it on the dealership for display by 9am, the car would be washed every day and available for me to take at the end of the day. Wait, wait, now that I think about it, the absolute best part must have been taking the 633csi as a chase care behind my dad while he drove a Lambo Countach out to a potential buyer that wanted to check it out for the weekend. Man, oh man, that was a good summer!


Nominated: Best Summer job of all time! You didn't also get paid did you?


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

When I was 29 I bought a 95 325is coupe with 5spd manual. Got my first speeding ticket less than 24hrs later. I transferred the plates from my Acura so when the State Trooper ran the plate it came up with the old car. He almost towed it but fortunately I found the transfer part of the registration doc (I was out of state). Just as well. I would have been quite upset if my brand new car had ended up in an impound lot.


----------



## Daytona550 (Mar 4, 2008)

DSXMachina said:


> Nominated: Best Summer job of all time! You didn't also get paid did you?


Err, yes, I was.:eeps:


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

I just got my first bimmer, it's a '95 325i 'vert alpine white/blue top/blue interior (if anyone can tell me how to find out the "official name" of my interior i would apreciated it).
I'm have to admit that my parents bought it, and that I'm 19. (and very thankful to be drivin a automoble of this caliber)


----------



## Alex_Lounsbury (Apr 18, 2008)

17, pay for it myself

96 Z3


----------



## Irvin88 (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought my first BMW when I was 18 (that's when you get your DL in Norway) and I paid for it cash with my own money. It was a 1984 318i.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

19, bought a brand new 135i with my own money.



Irvin88 said:


> I bought my first BMW when I was 18 (that's when you get your DL in Norway) and I paid for it cash with my own money. It was a 1984 318i.


Just noticed you're from Windermere. I live just down Conroy about 2 miles from Windermere


----------



## Irvin88 (Feb 23, 2007)

InsaneSkippy said:


> 19, bought a brand new 135i with my own money.
> 
> Just noticed you're from Windermere. I live just down Conroy about 2 miles from Windermere


Sweet, that's right down the road from me. Congrats on the 135i!!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

2002 325i base model 5-speed. Got it in 2004, put decent money down, financed the rest.


----------



## ericbell1 (Oct 21, 2007)

08 X3 at age of 27 for the wife..... eagerly awaiting the day its my turn...


----------



## 87vert (May 15, 2008)

my first bmw is the one I have now, 2002 525i purchased at the age of 22.

I moved away from my parents at the age of 20, bought a house at 21 and now after working hard for 2 years living by myself (well and my fiance at the time, now wife) I bought it as a gift to my self. 4 days before my wedding haha

I am now looking for a mid 80's 3/5 series I can mod out, my wife wont let me touch this one much because she doesnt want it to turn out like my twin turbo mustang I built


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Could one of the mods please edit (proofread) the title of this thread. Since there are Bimmerfesters all over the world, it's embarrassing to have them think that Americans don't know the difference between "your" and "you're."


----------



## BBMW528i (Jun 30, 2007)

I was 16 years old (year 2000), I had a 1990 525i passed down to me. I drove that for about 6 years and then I bought my current car. I have never driven anything other than a BMW.


----------



## Faucker (Mar 25, 2008)

31 Just got our first, 04 X3. Like ericbell1 said, my wife gets it most of the time. I am hooked though. Can't wait for the weekend so I get to drive it. (pathetic isn't it)


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

1968 BMW 1602.New $2812 out the door. Drove it for 20 years never had to walk home.

Simple great car!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

ProRail said:


> Could one of the mods please edit (proofread) the title of this thread. Since there are Bimmerfesters all over the world, it's embarrassing to have them think that Americans don't know the difference between "your" and "you're."


I refer you to my earlier post.
If the mods start correcting this title the precedent will have been set for correcting a significant number of titles. Go down the list...it's depressing.


----------



## Hiris (Jun 10, 2008)

This is my first BMW, age 44, my own hard earned $$!

Car history:

1. 1981 Volkswagon Rabbit - it got hit from behind when I loaned it to a family member; I remember being upset because I had just put four new tires on and I was so strapped for cash back then....

2. 1986 Escort - said family member gave this to me to replace the Rabbit. Pretty reliable car, actually....gave it to my sister after many years of use.

3. 1980 Honda Civic hatchback DX - aka "the silver bullet", complete with a gasoline paint stripping streak below the gas tank. Gave it to a sister when the radiator got repaired and I needed something more reliable for work. 

4. 1994 Honda Civic EX - reliable, good mileage, teal green. I still have this car.

I spotted the LSB M3 model when I was running around town (literally, with a running group on a long run and it stopped me in my tracks). After going to the dealership and asking for their assistance in identifying the color that had caught my attention, I did an Auto trader search and found my car.

This car is special to me because it's the only car I've owned that I truly wanted.


----------



## Clint8408 (Jun 8, 2008)

Im 18 and I just bought a 2003 525. My parents suggested that I get a car with better gas mileage so I ditched the dodge ram and im so happy I did. Right now my parents are being extra nice and giving me a $100 allowance for the car each month, but other than that it is coming out of my hard earned money.


----------



## dlpuette (Mar 1, 2008)

This is my First BMW at age 52. Took that long to get income necessary (I love these posts from 16 yr olds!)


----------



## SouthernHero (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, it was my Dad's 1980 320is... not a bit of trouble from it. What a car.


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

The 528i is the first. I guarantee you that it won't be the last. Although we'll probably have to get a family vehicle and Honda will be the choice there, I plan to get a used BMW with 6sp manual in the future.


----------



## mem_cg (Aug 14, 2005)

First car age 16, 94 318is oh what a beauty (Parents gift,) two years later i bought my own car 01 330i and no longer have to worry about payments. Thinking of getting an 03-04 m3 towards the end of the year.


----------



## TackleburyUk (Jul 5, 2007)

My first was an E46 323 CI. I was 25 (2005) and paid for it myself, well got it on the strap anyway.

Wasn't looking for a Bmw but a friend persuaded me to pop into my local stealership and spotted this titanium silver e46. It had Schnitzer mirrors, Harman Kardon and half leather leccie seats. 

I fell in love and 1 hour later I found myself signing on the dotted line.

Didn***8217;t regret buying it however I have since tried different manufactures and they have never measured up to my beloved 3 series.

My second Bmw is a E60 530d.

Next up might just be a M5***8230;***8230;***8230;


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is mine pic taken in 1982 in Yosemite 

1979 320i....paid 14K cash for the car!

I drove this car for 13 years and put 380K on it...replaced the motor at 200K with a factory rebuild...that was one nice ride!


----------



## havoc77 (Feb 5, 2008)

im 16 right now almost 17 jsut bought a kinda beat up 02 530i. needs some minor work thats not gonna cost me a lot. paid for it by myself from working and saving up my whole life.


----------



## tex_phil (May 28, 2008)

I'm 19, first BMW was a M6 B****es

Haha just kidding, I am 19, but I got a 04 525i for a steal. I love the car! Gets a bit too much attention though, in good and bad ways. I'll be stopped at lights and have a car full of thugs stare me down like they are finding a way to steal my rims.


----------



## winston1317 (Oct 14, 2008)

my dad gave me his 1990 BMW just this year and i love it, its a 525i black with clack leather, its a little worn out over the years but its just as old as i am. We almos sold it twice but no one would buy it haha. Now im pretty sure i will have it until it dies, hoepfully never


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

I was going to pay for my own car, until I was going to pull the trigger on a 95 325i with no e-brake (I lived in Maine, the RWD was a big strike already) so they "bumped" me up to a volvo with AWD.
That lasted long...
Got my 325xi when I was 17, share in costs as it is used primarily to deal with education and house work.


----------



## WA1KWA (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesting demographic here. First BMW was a 1981 320i I purchased new at age 26. Yes, paid for it myself. Was my introduction to autocrossing.


----------



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

I am an all around car nut so the world is full of options for me. My current toy is a loud, rude, hot, cranky and socially unacceptable car with 5.5lb/HP so I was looking for something different in my daily driver. Drove my 7 and really liked the car. So, first BMW this year at 44 and just wrote a check for it.


----------



## kp335i (Oct 16, 2008)

my first bmw, purchased last week, brand new 2008 335i sedan, titanium silver, sports package + every other option (or almost) at the age of 35! its been a long wait but well worth it!


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mon premier auto- E46  (Tried a little bit of french....am i correct )


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

rdorman said:


> My current toy is a loud, rude, hot, cranky and socially unacceptable car with 5.5lb/HP .....


Hmmmm.....lemme guess....tubbed-out Pro-Street Vega with a tunnel-rammed small block? Big-block Chevelle with lots of compression, solid-lifter cam & headers ? Heavily massaged & juiced rice rocket ?
It`s funny how many old gearheads wind up driving something with a Roundel on the hood....Welcome to The `Fest !


----------



## 5150 BMW (Oct 23, 2008)

Age 16. My dad bought a e36 318i for himself then passed it down to me.


----------



## numindast (Apr 13, 2008)

Age 37, picked up my first Bimmer in March this year, 2005 325xi CPO, light green, premium package, steptronic slushie. Paid for by BMW Financial Services, actually, since they beat my credit union's rate with a promotion.

The history:
1988 Nissan Sentra (Red!) in my college years, took it to 190k miles before selling it for $500 to a backyard mechanic. 1.6L carburated 12 valve motor (yes, 12 valves .. 3 per cylinder .. odd). Leaking main seal, AT with problems (first to second gear: BAM!, head snap) etc. Paid for by the parents ... because driving home on college breaks was gonna be a lot cheaper than flying me home.
1994 Nissan NX (t-top!). Took that to ~160k miles. When the fuel injectors started dying off I dumped it. 1.6L 16v motor and it had LESS power than the Sentra. I don't get it. Cash trade.
2001 Jetta VR6. First loan. Aftermarket warranty cost $2k, five years later warranty co had paid out $8k. I dumped it the same week I got the title back in the mail. Now driving the Bimmer and MUCH MUCH MUCH happier!

Cheers!

PS - yes .. yes, it is entirely possible I will never buy anything but a bimmer again. But, we'll see.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

Technically I bought my car when I was 17,

My parents convinced me to start saving money somewhere around the age of 8, and the good habit formed.


----------



## kevalent (Jun 7, 2007)

Picked up my first Bimmer on Monday September 10th, 2001. I was 24 and it was a red/grey 1998 318ti 5-speed...not the fastest item out there but it was a helluva lotta fun on the back roads of upstate NY . I've been hooked on BMW's ever since.


----------



## Tabbie (Oct 21, 2008)

The one I have now.


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

At age 17, I had purchased a 2002 Accord V6 coupe, yes I was a Honda head. () Then at age 18, I had an offer from someone to trade the Accord for a 98 M3/4. At this age, I was still under my parents control, they had me by strings, and I hated it. I told my father about this offer, and he strictly told me not to do it, (even though I paid for the car and it was mine) so, I got to thinking, and I knew if I wanted to "grow up", I needed to follow through with this trade, and that will show him that I am 18, and I am can make my own decisions.

So I met the seller with the M3, instantly fell in love, and right then and there we swapped titles. Never had I felt the way I felt that day driving the car home. I drove to the DMV in a sluggish automatic Accord boat, and drove home in a tight, road hugging torque ladden M3. I believe the correct term for my facial expression driving home was "a **** eating grin". 

Anyways, I parked the car in the driveway, and retained that "**** eating grin" the whole day until around 9PM, when I knew my father would arrive home.  So I was sitting in my room, reading a magazine, and he walks in my room. My stomach just dropped, heart began pounding, and I just got very nervous. 

I remember very clearly... he asked me "Who's BMW is that in the driveway?" I said "mine"....he silently looked at me for a few seconds and asked, "is it a real M3?" I said "yes". Then he looked down silently, thought for a few seconds, turned around and left. 

At this point, I knew I was free, I had declared my independence, and a took a giant step in my life. Things have been so much better since then, I didn't feel like a little child anymore, I was able to make my own decisions.

Now I am 19, I live on my own, and still have a BMW (not the same) one, but I will never forgot that day.

So yeah, that is my first BMW, and that is how I got it. (not to mention that is how my crazed addiction to BMW's began)


----------



## johnnyg37 (Apr 23, 2008)

Lots of great stories in this thread......I have been working since I was 13. Paper route, cutting grass, bell hop at a hotel, gas station etc...etc....Saved everything I could to get my first car. My family is and was blue collar, nothing wrong with that but blue collar has a different sense of saving money. You save because you are afraid something will happen. Job loss or a work strike. Living below you means in the event of a problem. Nothing wrong with that but it can take a bit of enjoyment out of life when you save everything you can for retirement so you can leave something for the "kids". Being raised in that environment instills the idea that so many things are out of your control and preparing for those unknowns can keep you down.
I always viewed a car as freedom. The way to get up and go whenever you wanted, no questions asked. I will never forget the feeling of my first car, a crappy, previously wrecked and I believe fire damaged 1974 mustang 5MT. What a $hitty car but it was mine and fully paid for by my own hard work. It was almost in the shop more than on the road but Geez i loved it. A year later i finally managed to talk my Grandfather into selling me his old car ( my first sales job, talking him into letting me have it for 1 dollar). So my second car was a 1968 SS Chevelle 396/375 HP. Cream white with black vinyl roof and knock off wheels, like the the vette's of the day. I was even dumb enough to have the engine built and bluprinted, block shaved, 202 heads, cam, HEI. Dyno said 468 HP and 408 Tq at 5800 rpm. Qaurter mile at 12.90 at 109 MPH. I can not believe I am alive from the things I did in that car. Subsequent cars were 1980 Prelude, 1986 Suzuki Samurai hardtop ( 32 in tires, lift) 1994 Forerunner and a 1996 Mustang GT ( can't believe i got another mustang) Then a series of company cars, Honda accord ( Bad car)Dodge intrepid ( Not bad actually) , Chevy impala (again, not bad) By now I am married to a beautiful girl, we have a house and the careers are going well but a job change necessitates getting a car, the first one I would have to purchase in 7 years. I remember the time when my Aunt let me drive her beat up 325i back in the late 80's and even though i was not a sport model I could tell the engineering was the best and the car was what a sporty sedan should be. Very different from the American cars i have driven and owned. So, we buy a 1997 328i vert with sport package and the feeling i had with the 74 Mustang and the 68' Chevelle returned with a fury. That car was absolutely the finest and most fun i had ever owned and that's when I got the sickness again. Never again would I drive a car as an appliance, to get me to and from a business appointment or just to shuttle me or my wife around. Next we acquired a 2003 330 coupe with sport. I still have it and it has been a joy to own. It is my second car as I also have a 2008 G37 as well but BMW will always occupy a place in the garage as well as in my heart. I have had a BMW in the driveway for over 8 years now and i doubt I will ever not have one there for the rest of my life. :thumbup:


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

SlimKlim said:


> Technically I bought my car when I was 17,
> 
> My parents convinced me to start saving money somewhere around the age of 8, and the good habit formed.


you've stuck to your bimmer dream from the age of 8? Cool!:thumbup:


----------



## Tartaruga (Sep 9, 2008)

My first was a 1983 318i German spec that I bought from another GI when I was stationed in Germany. I owned it for 3 years and I loved that car so much I promised myself I would own another BMW someday. That day was this June when I picked up my 135i!


----------



## sprintman (Feb 22, 2008)

Current ride purchased February and I was 55.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 3, 2008)

Aquired my first BMW five days ago......see attached link

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=323425

And i love it.

Carbon:thumbup:


----------



## soupy8728 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just got my wife an 06 330i last week and she LOVES it! I have never owned a BMW prior to this and I'm going to be 41 on Friday (7 Nov). I retired from the Navy after 21+ years and I now work as a contractor for the government.


----------



## howitzer (Oct 15, 2008)

48.5. Been wanting one for quite some time. Previous ride was an '03 Passat 4Motion wagon which had zero drive appeal. I started looking at 530i's, then 335xi's, then finally settling on an X3. I still lust for a 5 series, but it's just not practical with my S/O having 3 young boys and a large beast of a dog to transport up to NH on weekends.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

16 I paid 2500 cash for a 1992 525i (saved up about 7k in 6 months before). Few months later I bought an e38 740 and sold it for huge profit, then traded in the 525i for an e39 540i and ended up with 2k more than I started with


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

Picked up my first BMW through ED on my 50th birthday this June- E90 335i. Have been driving a minivan for 12 years because of family practicality (3 kids). Have always felt the need to save for colleges/retirement first, but always felt that eventually I could justify a BMW. I smile every time I get pushed back into the seat by the twins! And European Delivery was amazing!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

I cringe every time I read the title of this thread. Mods, could you please correct it to *Your first BMW...?* before my head explodes?


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

I was dumb enough to only get a BMW last year. I wish I would have owned one a long time ago. I absolutely love my car! I'm sure you guys feel the same about yours. I was 36 when I bought my first one. I used to be a Mercedes and Lexus guy, but now I'm converted.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

bugawako said:


> I was dumb enough to only get a BMW last year. I wish I would have owned one a long time ago. I absolutely love my car! I'm sure you guys feel the same about yours. I was 36 when I bought my first one. I used to be a Mercedes and Lexus guy, but now I'm converted.


Dude, you have many years of bimmering ahead of you!


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

rjmill said:


> Dude, you have many years of bimmering ahead of you!


That is something I will be looking forward too :thumbup:


----------



## claver (Nov 4, 2008)

im 22, and still paying


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

bugawako said:


> I absolutely love my car! I'm sure you guys feel the same about yours. I was 36 when I bought my first one. I used to be a Mercedes and Lexus guy, but now I'm converted.


Not hard to believe based on your sig pic alone. :roundel:


----------



## Tyrker (Aug 16, 2008)

19 when I bought my Z3, now 20 and hopefully paying it off this next year or the year after. Parents didn't pay for it nor do I have a cosigner, paying it off with military pay  .


----------



## Inten_Z (Nov 7, 2008)

17, Came home one day from Highschool and dad had picked up a 85 535i for my mom. She didn't like it so he gave it to me. Now at 34 I just picked up my second BMW as a play car. 99 540iA with the sport package.


----------



## MangoMan305 (May 22, 2008)

Parents bought me a 97 318i for $3k. Currently 18 and will be adding some nice stuff to it.


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

Just bought my 1st BMW about 3 months ago. Picked up a used but well maintained 2003 330i ZHP. A co-worker had previously owned it and just had the 60k inspection done at a local STL BMW dealer. Other than a fluid change in the manual it should be set for a few more miles!

It's a blast to drive!


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

My first was a 2005 X3 3.0i. It now belongs to my mother-in-law.


----------



## BMWE46///M3 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am 18 now but I got my BMW M3 when I was 17.


----------



## demas (Apr 17, 2007)

Had a love for BMW's since I was 7 or 8. Then at 22 I was driving by a dealer one day and thought: "what the hell, lets just go in and see what happens." I ended up trading in my Toyota purchasing the infamous E36 318ti. 

I knew this would be the only brand car I'd need to have - ever. I upgraded to a 525, 530 and now 540i - all E39's by the way. I'm 33 now.


----------



## MVF4Rider (Aug 16, 2008)

22 years old (at the time). 1976 2002, Maroon w/tan leather, no rust!


----------



## Xyphion (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm 23. Bought it last week - 2004 325xi Premium sport package 5spmt 57k - I absolutely love it!


----------



## Eight Thirty (Jan 5, 2009)

im 17 
bought it last week.
1994 325Ic 
70,000 miles
red.
its in my garage on this forum thing if you want to see...
i also got it at a good price. 1500!! yay mom


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

im currently 21 years old. i just picked up a 07 alpine white 750li on dec31st 08'. in love with every part of her body


----------



## 3seriesbmw (May 7, 2008)

This is really depressing...listening to everybody elses story...I know I turn 15 on the 22nd but I want the car now...I have asked my parents from everything from a 85 535 to a 2008 E90(wanted my dad to get an E90 istead of the 07 chevy)...all have been no...finally I found 2 perfect ones the best in the sig pic which we test drove but then he says no a couple of days after test driving it. I think its fair because my brother drives a 2004 2500 GMC & they arent cheap. Now water seeps into the cab of the 07 by the right passenger door haha guess thats what you get for buying a GM:rofl:


----------

